# Hedgies and bunnies?



## CuteHedgieGirl

Hey, so my fiance wants a bunny because i have a hedgehog..or i am getting one.
so my question is, is it ok for them to be housed in the same room together? 
My fiance wants his bunny in the room and i will have my hedgehog in the room also, do you think they could smell each other and it would bother them or would they even be able to play out on the floor together?


----------



## gyaku

Hedgehogs tend to be very territorial. So don't house them together, though its ok for them to play together. ONLY UNDER SUPERVISION. I don't know about having them in the same room though.


----------



## nikki

I have a dwarf rabbit that lives in my hedgehog room in the winter. I've never had any problem with having him there. One thing I have noticed though is rabbits smell more than hedgies do, they have very strong urine. But they will use litter boxes and as long as its cleaned daily the smell isn't a problem. I don't let them interact with each other though, my rabbit has never met any of my hedgies and I don't plan on letting him meet any. There is no reason for them to meet so I won't take a chance on either getting hurt.


----------



## Pickles90

My hedgehog is in a room that my dog often goes in during the day and the hedgehog doesnt seem to be bothered or notice a smell I dont think having them in the same room would be a problem, I wouldn't be sure of letting them play together I would think the bunny might get spiked.


----------



## hedgielover

I agree with other's above that they should not be housed in the same cage (you might want to allow your bunny free roam) but being in the same room should not be a problem. 

The only issue I could see with them playing together is that if the bunny is rather large he/she could injure the hedgehog by accidentally hopping/stepping on him/her. Some people house bunnies and guinea pigs together and there have been instances of guinea pigs being injured because they were accidentally stomped on. With a hedgehog there is even more danger because the bunny could also be injured from stomping on him. 

That being said if you are cautious, vigilant and feel comfortable letting them play together I say go for it. They may be curious about each other or they may ignore each other but they probably won't be vicious. If they are just don't let them play together anymore. 

My hedgehog is very curious about other animals and gets along fine with my parents cats and my brother's dog (although the cats ignore him and the dog is afraid of him). However he could be the exception and not the rule so just be careful and watchful as you would when introducing any two animals.


----------



## LizardGirl

Living in the same room is fine, but housing together is absolutely unacceptable (in case anyone was considering it) for so many reasons. Playtime might be possible but there is no reason to do so, neither animal is gaining anything from interaction and it could end very badly.


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl

i never wanted to house them together.
i wanted to know if i could keep both cages that each pet is in in the same room.
thats it.
and if they could be set on the floor together for play time


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl

ok ill keep the bunnies cage in a different room and my hedgie in my room and no play time for them together, thanks guys


----------



## nikki

as I said in my earlier post..there is no reason why they can't be in the same room as long as the rabbits cage is kept clean.


----------



## HedgeMom

The biggest issue is that hedgehogs need to be kept at much warmer temperatures than rabbits. A room that is comfortable to a hedgehog is going to be potentially dangerous to a rabbit because they need much lower temps. 

I would be very wary of allowing interaction. Rabbits can carry Pasteurella and it is contagious to hedgehogs. It's an URI that can be fatal.


----------



## hedgielover

HedgeMom, that is a good thing to know about rabbits carrying pasteurella. I light of that I agree and retract my previous statement. 

The easiest way around room temperature is to use a ceramic heat emitter for the cage. But if the room is warm I don't really think that the rabbit would have a problem with that. None of the research I've done on them has specified a temperature either too warm or too cold, I assume they are flexible.


----------

